# Where's everyone from???



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I didn't do a search before I posted, so feel free to slap me on the wrist if it's already been posted. Just curious to see where everyone is located?

I'm in Ames, IA (home of the Iowa State Cyclones)

and you?


----------



## IwantmyGoat (Oct 26, 2004)

Austin, Texas. Live Music Capitol of the Country. arty


----------



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

I live in LOS Angeles ca, but I am from IOWA. I also have many friends that went to the great college of ISU. Also I feel like I am one of the few in Los Angeles with a GTO. I have only seen 3 of them on the street since they came out.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Interesting Whiteshadow,

I spent my formative years in Ames, Iowa while my mother studied for her doctorate at ISU. I attend Meeker Elementary school and lived on Duff Avenue.

Made the move to Maryland in 1979 and live in toothless Woodbridge, Virginia at the moment.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

I would be a born and bred a Hoosier. Indy is my current home.

Go Colts, Pacers and the Cream and Crimson of IU


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

I was born and raised in Virginia, IL. (bet you have never heard of it). I went to college at Bradley University in Peoria, IL. and now live in Washington, IL. (just outside Peoria).

Chuck


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I am in Charlotte, NC. Born here, though I grew up in a suburb of Cleveland, OH. This home though, and home I'll stay. LOL


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I live in the Pittsburgh area, originally from just outside the Pittsburgh area.  

I'm a Penn State alum, class of '94. Any other Penn Staters?


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Currently I live in South Bend Indiana. I have spent the bulk of my adult life in Boise Idaho and that is where I wish I was.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

I was born and Raised in Belleville NJ USA Home of the Sopranos....and still live here today


----------



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

Outside of Amarillo, Texas.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Born and raised in the Chicagoland area... and for all those years wondering why. (the weather sux)

Thinking about TN, AR, or TX for retirement time....

---Larry


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm from Huntington, IN just south of Fort Wayne. We are famous for one thing although I am too embarrassed to say what it is. Graduated from Indiana Wesleyan University. Go Colts!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

EdwardC said:


> Interesting Whiteshadow,
> 
> I spent my formative years in Ames, Iowa while my mother studied for her doctorate at ISU. I attend Meeker Elementary school and lived on Duff Avenue.
> 
> Made the move to Maryland in 1979 and live in toothless Woodbridge, Virginia at the moment.


Ahh good ol' Meeker. I attended Northwood, which is basically located at the top end of Duff Ave.

Good to see a few people with ties to Iowa anyways!


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Upstate NY near Albany


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

San Angelo, TX


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Western NY, outside Buffalo


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

N. Bergen, just outside of NYC. IU grad--Go Hoosiers.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

New Braunfels, Tx (Outside San Antonio). We actually have our ten festival starting on Friday.
www.wurstfest.com


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

Grew up in Rochester, NY been in Boca Raton, FL for the last year or so.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

Grew Up in Sunny California(Bay Area).
Live in Walnut creek, about 30 min east of SanFrancisco.

A great place to live! --- Except the average single family home goes for 
$750,000. ouch!

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

Phoenix, AZ


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Eastern Long Island, NY


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

GTO-TO-GO said:


> Grew Up in Sunny California(Bay Area).
> Live in Walnut creek, about 30 min east of SanFrancisco.
> 
> A great place to live! --- Except the average single family home goes for
> ...



GTO-TO-GO, where is Walnut Creek in relation to Alamo? I have family in Alamo, which is yet another nice little community. After the Corvette Convention this year in Las Vegas, my father and I traveled out to Alamo for a high school graduation. Walked through a couple multi-million dollar homes that were on the market at the time. 

The only question I had for the realtor was, "How the hell does a person afford enough furniture to fill this place up?!"


----------



## monaro_gto (Oct 25, 2004)

Born and bred in Australia (Home of the Monaro)

Proad owner of a M6 Yellow Jacket GTO living in Atlanta GA


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Kenosha, WI.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Lafayette Indiana, Home of the Purdue Boilermakers


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Nasville, Tennessee.


----------



## 350GTO (Oct 28, 2004)

Born and raised in Muncie, Indiana. Lived in Florida, and wish I still lived there. :-/


----------



## 350GTO (Oct 28, 2004)

Any of you hoosiers heard of a deal in Indy that is offering a buy one get one deal on the GTO's? I heard there is a dealership where if you go in and purchase a GTO with cash, you get the next free minus the sales tax or something. I heard this coming from like 5 diff people, just curious if it's true.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

Living in Florida and loving it...I should have moved here many more years before I did. Also, its nice to not have to deal with ice and snow.12 months of pure driving nirvana in the ol" Goat.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Dumont NJ... right by NYC... 7 miles from ground zero


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

Eastampton, NJ Where it's party time !!!!! arty


----------



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

Clovis CA, (next to Fresno)


----------



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

Oakland calif:Home of the Raiders/Oakland Athletics/Golden State Warriors/My favorite college football team is very close by Cal Berkeley bears.

The Bay Area is a great place to live and raise a family...a bit on the expensive side though

Phillip


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Atlanta, GA


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I was born and raised in North Carolina. I did 21 years in the military so I was all over. I live in a small town in North Carolina now. It's called Oxford. UNC Tarheel country.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Sikeston, MO.


----------

